# apitherpy for foot ulcer and toe ulcer



## apachechef

This is a bad idea.
Don't put honey on foot ulcers.
Listen to the doctor.


----------



## Bee Macy

Hey linn,
At our May Beekeepers meeting we had a guest speaker Dr. Frank Steel from Valdese, NC. He is a General Surgeon and wound specialist. He has had great success treating osteomyelitis. These are the types of wounds a lot of diabetics have. He started out using our local sourwood honey but now uses medihoney which is from New Zealand. It is pure unpasteurized honey, just packaged for medical use. It is approved for a dressing but not as a prescription. He sometimes uses polarized light with the honey to help healing.
I might should add that osteomyelitis are wounds which are deep infection in the bone or tendon without blood flow and or a lack of oxygen.


----------



## dmpower

My sister has problems with her feet often. She has used honey with some success, but there are different types of wounds and many of her wounds need to keep dry and use a different type of pack all together. I would love to say that honey heals all wounds but it isn't so. Listen to your doctor.


----------



## linn

Hi Everybody,
Thank-you for replying to my thread, My dad saw a doctor today and he will get a referral to a vascular surgeon. Perhaps the vascular surgeon will be able to open up the blockage and increase blood flow to the foot. We will listen to the doctor on this one, and use betadine and a dry dressing on the foot and toe. We also have used honey with great sucess on other types of wounds like abrasions , a skin tear on the hand .... I think it is also good to eat a little honey every day.

Thanks again,
Linn


----------



## seamuswildflower

I would get a opinion from a doctor who is not afraid of natural remedies. I HAD osteomyelitis and got rid of it trough natural remedies including apitherapy. My Surgeon, Doctor Kyle Jerey of Greenville SC, put in his remarks "continue using natural remedies as directed." Referring to my homeopathic Doctor Roger Jaynes of Greenville SC who put me on Pleo Not, a naturally produced penicillin . I am deathly allergic to chemically produced penicillin. I was told by my dentist in 1983 that if I got a shot of penicillin I would be dead before I got to the door. I used bee stings, raw honey on the surgical wound and the antibiotics prescribed by Doctor Jerey, 4 in total all of which I was allergic to but the last I could tolerate. My last blood test showed infection levels better than normal. Doctor Jerey was elated and called me twice to tell me how pleased he was. He daid he never saw anyone get rid of Osteomyelitis so fast as many times you have it for the rest of your life! This worked for me honey is even mentioned as a remedy in the Bible as a wound dressing. Remember the Good Samaritan?


----------



## linn

Dear seamuswildflower,
I am going to look up about Pleo Not. I am very grateful for your help. I went back and read the story of the good Samaritan. That was interesting about using the oil and wine as an ointment. We have been using raw honey as a dressing for various issues. Sometimes we mix up a little olive oil with a few drops of tea tree oil as an overall skin lotion. We are really grateful to The Lord for the bees. My dad is doing well. Thank-you for sharing about your treatment and your recovery. My mother Helen also had osteomyelitis.
Thanks again,
Linnea and Helen


----------



## alba_cristina

*How is Apitherapy being done?*



seamuswildflower said:


> I would get a opinion from a doctor who is not afraid of natural remedies. I HAD osteomyelitis and got rid of it trough natural remedies including apitherapy. My Surgeon, Doctor Kyle Jerey of Greenville SC, put in his remarks "continue using natural remedies as directed." Referring to my homeopathic Doctor Roger Jaynes of Greenville SC who put me on Pleo Not, a naturally produced penicillin . I am deathly allergic to chemically produced penicillin. I was told by my dentist in 1983 that if I got a shot of penicillin I would be dead before I got to the door. I used bee stings, raw honey on the surgical wound and the antibiotics prescribed by Doctor Jerey, 4 in total all of which I was allergic to but the last I could tolerate. My last blood test showed infection levels better than normal. Doctor Jerey was elated and called me twice to tell me how pleased he was. He daid he never saw anyone get rid of Osteomyelitis so fast as many times you have it for the rest of your life! This worked for me honey is even mentioned as a remedy in the Bible as a wound dressing. Remember the Good Samaritan?


Hello! Thank you for this information. However I do not know yet how apitherapy is being done. Can you please let me know about it? I have many questions about it on many illnesses. I will ask you later. Thank you. Cristina


----------



## seamuswildflower

*Re: How is Apitherapy being done?*

Basically you sting where it hurts. Also a sting on the spinal column spreads the affect all over the body. If you read my earlier post about the girl from the Dominican Republic with numbness on her right side I stung her on the spine.


----------



## alba_cristina

*Re: How is Apitherapy being done?*



seamuswildflower said:


> Basically you sting where it hurts. Also a sting on the spinal column spreads the affect all over the body. If you read my earlier post about the girl from the Dominican Republic with numbness on her right side I stung her on the spine.


Hello Seamuswildflower! Thank you for that wonderful information. That is so amazing! Well, since you stung the spinal column does it means that it can help cure illnesses on the brain as well? As we know a lot of people are suffering from sleeplessness and other problems which the brain is responsible. I will ask you more questions later. Thank you very much. Cristina


----------



## seamuswildflower

*Re: How is Apitherapy being done?*

Christina I sometimes have problems sleeping. Whenever I get stung a few times in the beeyard I always sleep well that night!


----------



## Bee Bliss

*Re: How is Apitherapy being done?*

Try eating a spoonful of honey within an hour of bedtime to help with sleeping.


----------



## alba_cristina

*Re: How is Apitherapy being done?*

Thank you very much for that wonderful answer. Well, I have been experiencing sleeplessness problems for a very longtime and I have always been looking for answer. Now, I am very hopeful. Since I am working with people with health problems I did made researches on herbs for different health concerns. I know very well that here it is very expensive to buy herbal products for they are usually expensive. Now, I want to know if bee sting could help also for people who had stroke. Like if someone recover but still some parts of the body still did not get well. Just like the senses like sight, hearing, and other things. How about illnesses like diabetes and cancer? Can bee sting help also? 

Thank you everyone who answered me. Cristina


----------



## alba_cristina

*Re: How is Apitherapy being done?*



Bee Bliss said:


> Try eating a spoonful of honey within an hour of bedtime to help with sleeping.


Thank you for your advice. I will try it. I will always appreciate anything I could hear from all of you. Cristina


----------



## alba_cristina

*Re: How is Apitherapy being done?*



seamuswildflower said:


> Christina I sometimes have problems sleeping. Whenever I get stung a few times in the beeyard I always sleep well that night!


Thank you for the wonderful answer. I wondered why I did not get any answer from my question because I have sent it to other name. My new question about apitherapy is that if it can help on cases like stroke who have recovered but other parts of the body are still numb and the senses like sight and hearing are still affected. And also if it can help with people with diabetes and cancer. Here in my place herbs are very expensive for they are usually sold by means of networking and a lot of sick people cannot afford the price. I hope to hear from you again. Thank you very much. Cristina


----------



## cerezha

*Re: How is Apitherapy being done?*

Hello
I am not sure if it is in the line with this thread/forum, but these are my comments on the subject:
- ulcers of the legs if veins (I do not know if it is applicable to arteries) involved may be avoided doing simple yoga exercise - Legs-Up-the-Wall Pose. Exercise needs to be gradual, especially for old people - start from just small rise of the legs and increase it very slowly. Regular execution of this pose prevents many vein-related issues. It also promote blood circulation in lower-body area, which is great anyway.
- It is my understanding that wounds-healing property of the honey is attributed actually to small amount of propolis in natural raw honey. Propolis is known to be a powerful antiinflammatory, antibacterial healing agent. In Russia, propolis used for thousands years and now accepted in "official" medicine and may be obtained in the pharmacy. I remember posting somewhere on beesource the whole page regarding many uses of propolis. I do not know if it is still available? Please, let me know if you need more information regarding propolis.
Sergey


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss

seamuswildflower said:


> I would get a opinion from a doctor who is not afraid of natural remedies. I HAD osteomyelitis and got rid of it trough natural remedies including apitherapy.


I couldn't agree with you more, Seamus. There is no reason to avoid local raw honey. It has antiseptic/antibacterial properties. 

Susan


----------



## seamuswildflower

*Re: How is Apitherapy being done?*

christina there are many of the things you mentioned that apitherapy can help with but each person is different. some get amazing results, some do not get that much help, it all depends on the individual. ln this country more people have allergies than elsewhere because our food is saturated with pesticides, growth hormones, antibiotics and so on so our bodies can not tolerate much more. lf you have not had an allergic reaction in the past but you have been stung the you are probably are not allergic.if you rub the spot with ice before you sting the pain is much less. then put vinegar on right away. you could sting yourself then scrape the stinger off right away to see if you are allergic. then you could try a sting and have some vinegar at the ready to cover the stinger. why not see if you could come to the USA for an apitherapy class? then you could help folks in your country jim


alba_cristina said:


> Thank you for the wonderful answer. I wondered why I did not get any answer from my question because I have sent it to other name. My new question about apitherapy is that if it can help on cases like stroke who have recovered but other parts of the body are still numb and the senses like sight and hearing are still affected. And also if it can help with people with diabetes and cancer. Here in my place herbs are very expensive for they are usually sold by means of networking and a lot of sick people cannot afford the price. I hope to hear from you again. Thank you very much. Cristina


----------



## alba_cristina

*Re: How is Apitherapy being done?*

Hello once again! Thank you for a wonderful explanation. Here in our country not so many has allergy. I think bee sting can help us. How can I know about apitherapy class there in the US. How long will it take? Hope to hear from everyone again. Cristina


----------

